# Perth vs Adelaide



## NessLassie (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,

I hope you can help me.

My husband has been offered 2 jobs. 1 in Perth and 1 in Adelaide and I was wondering if I can have some help choosing which would be the better city to live in.

We will be moving from Scotland at the end of the year with our 2 year old and I also hope to get a part-time job.

What we are looking for is a friendly city, good neighbourhoods, good nurseries/ primary schools.

The Perth job will pay $85,000 basic salary with OTE of approximately $120,000 and the Adelaide one will probably be about the same.

Please could you let me know the standard of living to expect on this salary?

Thanks

Ness


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

They do both have their pluses and minuses, but your salary will get you more in Adelaide than it will in Perth (Perth and Sydney basically cost the same now). 

Adelaide is considered a slow paced city compared to most of the other capitals in AU (except for Darwin, I think that one is even slower). Some people I know describe it as a big country city (like a large town). If you like that sort of thing then it's your place. 

Any chance you can do a visit to get a feel for the two places?





NessLassie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope you can help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

They are both very nice, sunny cities. Perth has a little bit more energy and is a bit less conservative, but you'll be better off financially in Adelaide which has a lower cost of living.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 4, 2009)

It's an impossible question to answer! What is one persons good neighbourhood is another persons nightmare. 

No-one, unless they know you and your personality, your lifestyle etc can actually tell you the best place for you.....You need to visit each of the places and then make a decision on how you feel...

Personally, after a few visits around Australia i would choose Adelaide over perth... no reason, just my preference.


----------

